# SOTW Forum on vBulletin Version 3.5.3



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SOTW Forum upgraded to vBulletin Version 3.5.3 and everything seemed to go smoothly.

If you experience any problems, please report in "Forum problems":

http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin...splay.php?f=74


----------

